# A7V8X-MX, No way



## castawayjimm (Dec 14, 2003)

Sorry for if anyone likes this board, but if I could puchase my motherboard over again, I would keep right away from this board. Its a good board but the KM400 video is crap. Which company wants to team up with VIA and S3 to put a video card on their motherboard. MY old Nvidia TNT2 M64 32MB video card was better than it. It may not be as fast as the KM400 chipset but it works with a hell of a lot more games.
Just are warning to anyone who wants to buy this board. Its a good cobination if you just want it for basic games and applications and for just using windows its great, but for a low level gamer they can forget it.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

why would you think that any on board video would be any good for gaming. I never heard of such a thing. You need to buy AGP card for gaming.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Umm...the on board ones are tied to the AGP bus.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

And your point is.......????. That does not make OB video as good as a serparate AGP slot video card i.e. ATI Radeon9800 pro etc., if you think that it is please explain. For one thing OB usually shares Ram with the rest of your system, so if you have 256 on your mobo, your ob video may use 64 of that, as opposed to a separate card with it's own ram.


----------



## castawayjimm (Dec 14, 2003)

I have 512Mb in the system DDR333 running at 333, i'm not saying the ram is the problem, I'm saying its a bad decision of ASUS to put a VIA/S3 video card on this board. How many games support Nvidia cards? Out of 20 games i have tried, only 5 are willing to work with this video card and the maximum video memory they need is 32MB, I've tried running it at 64MB while still having 350M of system memory free, and they either crash, tell me the card is not supported or render the graphics beyond recognition. You try and play XIII on a Geforce2, see the graphics in that, then try and play the same game on this board, the only colours you see is yellow and white. Oh and the black out line of some screens. So how come it isn't a crappy video card cause no one supports its drivers, or cause no amount of fixes could make it come close to a geforce2.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

The ram comment was aimmed at Rock'n's comment. From this site I have gathered that any serious gaming requires a stand alone AGP graphics card, maybe some gamer can explain alot better than I am. All I'm saying is that you shouldn't expect OB video to compete with a separate AGP adapter, unless Asus somehow misled you into thinking that it would. Asus has a wide variety of serious gamer mobo's that have rudimentary OB graphics with the understanding that the end user is going to install a graphics adapter suitable for the type of games they will be playing. Not everyone needs that option.
P.S. after looking at Asus site I can see why you are mad, it is very misleading. They use terms like quality graphics out of the box, what the heck does that mean???


----------



## castawayjimm (Dec 14, 2003)

My friend's got a GF2 on board his A7N266-VM and it plays every game under the sun, with no lag/problems.
CPU: Duron 1300
RAM: 512MB DDR2100
32MB Onboard VC
So i cant see why a newer 64MB card runs terrible.

Everything on my machine is more "powerful" than my mates, yet he plays games better than mine.


----------



## pcxpert247 (Mar 13, 2003)

I am going to have to agree with brite750 on this on board stuff. The on board graphics cards are not ment for hardcore gaming, anyone who buys a mobo expecting that has not done there research and does not play games very often. I had an on board graphics card on my computer at one point and it was not like that for long before i put an agp card on. On board graphics will never play good game properly that is why you get the option to put the agp card on. on board is for people who cant afford a good card and only want the comptuer for word proccessing... but this is my opinion on the matter

oh and i really doubt your freind there can play half the new games with out any problems that is impossible ... unless you are putting the graphics down to nothing where it looks like garbage and even still i would really like to see halo run awome on that with those setting down with that onboard geforce 2 or even better i would like to see postal 2 played on that with no prob.


----------

